# Any one going to ScareLA 2014?



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be there for the weekend and teaching a class on Animatronics on Saturday.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice! BUT... I'm going on Sunday the 10th instead!


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

I am going for sure this year.


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi I'll be at Scare LA om Sunday, August 10th!!! 
HBHaunter, will you be there that day?


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Halstaff said:


> I'll be there for the weekend and teaching a class on Animatronics on Saturday.


I'm planning on attending for the weekend. I keep checking the site, but the class schedule hasn't been posted. Looking forward to attending. Will be my first time there.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

So Cal Valley Haunters will be there teaching workshops for basic haunt skills on both days: tombstone, flickering lantern, posable prop hands, and flicker boxes. If you're in So Cal and looking for a group, come check us out.
www.scarela.com
www.socalvalleyhaunters.com
www.scvh.ticketleap.com
https://www.facebook.com/groups/542044245809946/879710962043271/?notif_t=like


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Class schedule is finally up for you scare students.

Got my classes lined up. Kind of bummed on some that overlapped, but overall was able to get most of what I had wanted to attend.


----------

